# LGB Genesis size comparison



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Anyone have a picture of an LGB Genesis loco next to say an SD45, or any other 1/29 locomotive for size comparison? I think I want one.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Well, I answered my own question. I found and old review in garden railways on the Genesis and they say it measures and scales out very nicely to 1/29. So that's what I need to know.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Truthman on 05/12/2009 5:36 PM
Anyone have a picture of an LGB Genesis loco next to say an SD45, or any other 1/29 locomotive for size comparison? I think I want one.

Thanks in advance! 



It is an excellent locomotive. I have one powered up on remote battery control and will soon have a second one. I highly recommend it.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I would guess it is closer to 1/27th. It is taller than my Aristo Streamliner cars.

JimC
.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By pimanjc on 05/12/2009 8:10 PM
I would guess it is closer to 1/27th. It is taller than my Aristo Streamliner cars.

JimC
.











And it should be shouldn't it? Seems to me the Genisis was talled to match the double decker passenger cars that we see riding the rails in some areas?

Chas


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Yes, researching through older Garden railways mag reviews online I found one on the Genesis and they claim (GR reviewer) it scales out very nicely to 1/29. They also mentioned that LGB doesn't mention scales too much but this one happened to make 1/29 which is great!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Just buy them there great.....*


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

The Amtrak Genesis (P40 and P42) are taller then traditional single level passenger cars, and shorter then Superliners.

Here are two great photos of the Southwest Chief that show the height of P42s.

The first shows a normal consist with P42s up front. Compare the height of the locos to the former Santa Fe single level baggage car as well as Amtrak Superliners:

Photo 1

This second photo shows an atypical Southwest Chief consist with a deadheading F59PHI painted in the "Cascades" scheme behind two P42s. The F59PHI's were built to match "California Cars" and Superliner heights. Also shown is a single level baggage, Superliners, and double stacks. Overall a lot of size comparison in one photo:

Photo 2


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

I think this si what you are looking for:


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

The Genisis also appears to be wider than most of the other locos.
JimC.


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Bills, 

That is exactly what I was looking for and thank you for taking the time to do it! I think the genesis is a 4000 hp beast so I thought it would be a bit bigger than the older Geeps and fairly close in size to a Dash. THANKS! 

pimanjc - 

The GR review says it is 4 3/8 inches wide. My SD45 is 4 inches wide. 

Nate


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Some prototype examples: 

http://photos.nerail.org/photos/2009/01/10/200901101744261669.jpg 
http://photos.nerail.org/photos/2009/03/24/2009032420474614727.jpg 
http://photos.nerail.org/photos/2008/10/17/200810171119571984.jpg 
http://photos.nerail.org/photos/2009/03/25/200903252032058282.jpg 
http://photos.nerail.org/photos/2009/04/14/200904142228454664.jpg 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure what the problem with the above is, but cutting and pasting the links seems to work. Ah well.


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

By those real life pictures the LGB model does look too large for 1/29


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally i think GRYs was wrong. but I can't back that up.
heres what I used.








1:1 units.








keep in mind the dash9 sits high, I lowered mine.
this is Stans 

I thought about buying one and lowing the body, adding weights.


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

One more... note particulalry compared to the E above... this is a P42 wtih an FL-9. (and the link should work this time!) 

http://naphotos.nerail.org/showpic/?20070924214919317.jpg 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

awesome picture matt, If anyone is interested Nicholassmithtrains.com has a special on genesis sets, 1 engine and 3 cars for$450 plus shipping.


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

You did it! Pushed me over the edge. I ordered a set today. Now I'll have to put in larger radius curves, maybe a second mainline. There goes the budget. 
Steve


----------

